

Pay to Have Your Logo on Google Maps - markbnine
http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/2010/03/pay-to-have-your-logo-on-google-maps.html

======
TrevorBurnham
I'd much rather see logos on a map than generic placeholder graphics. Which
are you going to recognize faster: Some tiny text, or the golden arches? I
think it's fair to call this a win for Google Maps users as well as a nice
revenue stream for Google.

